# In Search of the Jubilee



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Well, with all the fuss about the upcoming Jubilee celebrations, I thought I'd go have a look around and see what was happening as the excitement builds towards the big street party that's going on tomorrow.

So, off I took and down the top end of Middle Lane I could see lots of colour in the distance. But when I got there it was just the local developers sales car park. I was going to write to them and ask if they need a sign writer, but I think they've already got one. Busy bugga he is too. I'm going to add a one to the mileages for Newquay and Bodmin too on that road sign, don't like living so close to those two bleddy places I don't. 'Specially Bodmin, they're all a bit loosely wrapped up Bodmin they are, bleddy nutters thas what they bleddy are.










Well that was no bleddy good was it? So time to stop bleddy messin' about and go up town. Sure enough, as I was going along the main shopping street and business district I could see signs of festivities, namely some bunting and some flags.










Thas Ten Bob Tina's office on the left, a quick bunk up in the phone box in return for a bag o' chips or a Ginsters slice. Open 7 days a week she is too, early closing Wednesdays though as she has to sign on at 2.30. So, now we're bleddy getting somewhere and looking closer...










Yep, definitely flags an' bunting.

The shopping centre was all festivious too...










Bleddy post box in the way, or is it a dog poo bin? I can never tell the bleddy difference.

But I crossed the road (had to bleddy walk into Truro to the bleddy Pelican crossing I did, but safety first 'an all that) 'cos there were some patriotic flowers in a flower bed opposite see, they just needed some Bluebells or something to finish the look off, 'cos they got red and white but no blue...










Well isn't that bleddy good eh? I felt all Festimonial I did. But, I'll go up town again tomorrow, 'cos they've got a big street party going off in the afternoon, bleddy road closed 'an all they have, so hopefully will get some erm, livelier photos, shall we say :lol:

All these were taken with my trusty Siggy 10-20, one had a belt with the flash gun too, and all were dragged kickin' and bleddy screamin' through the dreaded Photomatix HDR House of Horrors, as you can probably see.

Silliness aside, I was hoping for a little more I must admit, but hopefully tomorrow will be better :lol:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Must be a beacon being lit in your neck of the woods Mick, darn sarf in Whitstable we have not one but two, which to watch being lit, decisions, decisions.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

S63 said:


> Must be a beacon being lit in your neck of the woods Mick, darn sarf in Whitstable we have not one but two, which to watch being lit, decisions, decisions.


Good point that man! I'd forgotten about Beacons, and you're right, there will be one around somewhere I think. Will go and have a scratch around the net and see what I turn up :thumb:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice angles there Mickey....:thumb:

Now, this Tina bint......


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Erme . Would this pub 'The Clock and Key' be in Trispen :wave:.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

trv8 said:


> Erme . Would this pub 'The Clock and Key' be in Trispen :wave:.


Uh oh... Busted! Yep, I live here in not so sunny Trispen, bleddy love it here too I do :wave:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

trv8 said:


> Erme . Would this pub 'The **** and Key' be in Trispen :wave:.


Unfortunate name for a pub ^^^^^^


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Well I'm totally carp at photographing people, but I thought I'd go and see what was goin' on like anyway. First off though, as I was approaching I thought the flags were at half mast...









But t'was Whisper Woolacott who put the flags up only having a short ladder rather than anyone important carking it.

Lots of folk were out and about and getting in the swing, including the oldies enjoying it all...










Some had fancy hats to suit the occasion...










Some had the uniform to go with their fancy hats...










One more of the flag and that's your bleddy lot...










Wish we saw the flag flying a bit more often to be honest, rather than only on special occasions.

It looked like a good time was had by all though, and an awful lot of people turned out (in some cases a lot of awful people too) but given all the crap that's going on lately in the World it was good to see people having fun, being silly and being patriotic too. Even bumped into an old biker mate of mine, Vince, and his good lady Marie, who I hadn't seen for about ten years or more. Turns out they live just behind this house, about a hundred yards away. 
Wish I'd got up there a bit earlier and been a bit braver with mingling with folk and photographing them, but still, a good time was had by all :thumb:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice set of candid shots Mikey...


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

God save the queen! :thumb:

Thanks for posting the pics Mick :thumb:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

neilos said:


> Nice set of candid shots Mikey...


Mikey my backside :lol: Flipping cheeky monkey you are Neilos


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Fantastic set of 'jube' pics, long live Mrs Queeny :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Mick, enter your 'Jube' pics in the Auto Finesse Jubilee competition.

& If you win, I'm sure you can send something my way as thanks :thumb:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Tips said:


> Mick, enter your 'Jube' pics in the Auto Finesse Jubilee competition.
> 
> & If you win, I'm sure you can send something my way as thanks :thumb:


Not seen that competition, will go have a butchers and see what's occuring :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

When you win your AF prize, you can keep the wax, & I'll have the Rejuvenate


----------

